# I start my install next week__check it



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

here is what is going in my 96 king cab:

*SOUND DAMPING *
200 sq. ft. Second Skin Damplifier www.secondskinaudio.com
50 feet Seconds skin DampX www.secondskinaudio.com
50 feet Second Skin Spectrum www.secondskinaudio.com

*ELECTRICAL*
Factory alternator rewound to 165a
SVR 80-12 battery www.svrbatteries.com

*HEAD UNIT*
Clarion HX-D10 www.clarion.com

*HIGH END* 
2 Soundstream Rubicon 502's www.soundstream.com
ADIRE AUDIO KODAS WWW.ADIREAUDIO.COM
OFF AXIS

*LOW END*
Ampman/Adire Revolution www.ampman.com
Adire Brahma 15 www.adireaudio.com
4.65 BEFORE PLACEMENT TUNED TO 28 HTZ

*CONNECTIONS*
Knu Koncepts www.knukoncepts.com

I plan on taking lots of pics and will keep you updated

ANT


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sound Awesome man! Good Choice on all the Adire/ Ampman Components. The way I see it, your setup is gonna kill man, kill!

And 300 squares of sound deadening stuff, you would hear a pin drop in your car at highway speeds!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Sounds awsome, I plan to start my install as soon as the weather gets warmer. I've got my CD player and my door speakers in so I'm content for now. I've done my system installs in all my other cars in the winter. Even though I do it in the garage its still cold and I'm not freezing my hands off again. 

Best of luck to you


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

thanks guys
I figure its gonna take about 2 weeks to do..
here in phx its about 80 degrees out so no problems there


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ohhhhh pics --I cant wait---


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I read the post again and I just realized that you are puting this in a King cab, thats alot less surface area to cover compared to the trunk and interior of a sentra, have you figured out how many layers of sounddeadener that will be? 2? 5? more?

you'll hear nothing from the outside once your done


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn that sounds like a sick install


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

*sound damping*

Yeah, that is a lot of sound damping. 
After all the material is installed, it will look somthing like this:

2 layers of DampX on floor
1 layer Spectrum on the floor
3 layers of Damplifier on all walls
1 extra layer of Damplifier on rear quad cab walls
4 layers of Damplifier on inner door skin
1 extra layer behind speakers
2 layers of Spectrum inner door skin
1 layer of Damplifier on reverse side of outer door skin
1 layer on outer door skin
1 layer Spectrum outer door skin
2 layers of Damplifier on ceiling
1 layer Spectrum on ceiling
1 layer of damplifier on outside or rear truck bed behind cab (must remove truck bed)
2 layer of DampX on firewall and everywhere I can fit in dash
1 layer Spectrum on firewall
1 layer of spectrum on the back of all plastic moldings including dash, doors trim etc....
Hood liner under hood


Since I own www.secondskinaudio.com I dont have to worry about the prices. This nissan is gonna be my little demo-truck.
I could have gone with an Infinity, BMW or what ever, but people expect the inside of those cars to be quiet as death. I figure they wont be expecting a 96 nissan pick 'em up truck to sound better than a 7 series BMW.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

*in cartman voice* "that is gonna be so kick ass"


----------

